# Cosa farete venerdì



## Lara3 (12 Febbraio 2020)

Cosa farete questo venerdì ?
Giorno normale o qualcosa di speciale ?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2020)

San Valentino mi ha sempre fatto venire il latte alle ginocchia.


----------



## Lostris (12 Febbraio 2020)

Mi vestirò a righe.


----------



## spleen (12 Febbraio 2020)

Fai quell che ti senti di fare, senza pressioni e senza urgenze, senza sentire dei doveri che non esistono e senza dimenticarti che l'unica cosa che conta nella vita è quel flebile o forte legame che ci unisce alle persone che amiamo e che le feste comandate, standardizzate e del consumo in fondo lasciano il tempo che trovano.


----------



## Lara3 (12 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> San Valentino mi ha sempre fatto venire il latte alle ginocchia.


E’ un ipocrisia aspettarsi o fare qualcosa quel giorno se poi tutti gli altri giorni stonano rispetto a San Valentino. 
Ma si, è comunque carino anche un piccolo gesto, un biglietto.
Per me non fa nessuna differenza: ogni giorno è San Valentino; di gesti e cose carine le facciamo sempre.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E’ un ipocrisia aspettarsi o fare qualcosa quel giorno se poi tutti gli altri giorni stonano rispetto a San Valentino.
> Ma si, è comunque carino anche un piccolo gesto, un biglietto.
> Per me non fa nessuna differenza: ogni giorno è San Valentino; di gesti e cose carine le facciamo sempre.


Non mi è mai piaciuto.
Ci sono altre occasioni.
L‘ho sempre visto come un giorno da inizio di una storia e prevalentemente per adolescenti.
Mi sono sposata il 15 e non avevo nemmeno pensato che il giorno prima era San Valentino.


----------



## Lara3 (12 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi è mai piaciuto.
> Ci sono altre occasioni.
> L‘ho sempre visto come un giorno da inizio di una storia e prevalentemente per adolescenti.
> Mi sono sposata il 15 e non avevo nemmeno pensato che il giorno prima era San Valentino.


Infatti, festa commerciale. Il fatto è che dove ti giri questo giorno, dai menù dei ristoranti, cioccolatini, mazzi di fiori, soggiorni, tutti si agganciano a questo. Da mettere ansia o depressione a chi è stato appena mollato. Da sentirsi in obbligo o in diritto di fare qualcosa di speciale.
Noi faremo quello che abbiamo sempre fatto. Ve lo dirò


----------



## Lostris (12 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi è mai piaciuto.
> Ci sono altre occasioni.
> L‘ho sempre visto come un giorno da inizio di una storia e prevalentemente per adolescenti.
> Mi sono sposata il 15 e non avevo nemmeno pensato che il giorno prima era San Valentino.


È un momento commerciale


----------



## Vera (12 Febbraio 2020)

Entrerò nei ristoranti ad urlare "Tanto vi lascerete tutti!"


----------



## Nocciola (12 Febbraio 2020)

Sempre festeggiato e mi piaceva molto farlo. Avevamo il nostro ristorante dove ci recavamo solo per certe ricorrenze 
Purtroppo sono 3/4 anni che è diventato un giorno come un altro


----------



## Lanyanjing (13 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Cosa farete questo venerdì ?
> Giorno normale o qualcosa di speciale ?


Se rimangono immutate le disposizioni delle autorità, vado a cena con mia moglie al ristorante Italiano (almeno con questa scusa non si lamenta) e poi a casa del manager del pub che frequento (il pub è chiuso ma lui ha una mega terrazza solo per i clienti vip). Ovviamente il dopo cena se mi segue bene, è la benvenuta, se vuole andare a casa o fare altro che ci vada....al mio Jack Daniel's del venerdì e sabato non ci rinuncio...


----------



## Martes (13 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Cosa farete questo venerdì ?
> Giorno normale o qualcosa di speciale ?


È il compleanno di mia cugina: ho sempre festeggiato solo quello il 14 febbraio


----------



## Lostris (13 Febbraio 2020)

ah beh..


Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Se rimangono immutate le disposizioni delle autorità, vado a cena con mia moglie al ristorante Italiano (almeno con questa scusa non si lamenta) e poi a casa del manager del pub che frequento (il pub è chiuso ma lui ha una mega terrazza solo per i clienti vip). Ovviamente il dopo cena se mi segue bene, è la benvenuta, se vuole andare a casa o fare altro che ci vada....al mio Jack Daniel's del venerdì e sabato non ci rinuncio...


Because alcohol tastes better than tears


----------



## Lanyanjing (13 Febbraio 2020)

for sure, mate!


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Cosa farete questo venerdì ?
> Giorno normale o qualcosa di speciale ?


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Da sentirsi in obbligo o in diritto di fare qualcosa di speciale.


Ma figurati.


----------



## stany (13 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## Lara3 (13 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> View attachment 8768


Solo 6 ?


----------



## danny (13 Febbraio 2020)

Che c'è venerdi?


----------



## danny (13 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## Eagle72 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Le ho preso una borsa che le piace, ma diciamo che le faccio sempre regali, quindi è solo una scusa per dargliela. Week end romantico, organizzato da lei a Praga, senza bimbe. Ma non perché crediamo sia una festa importante da onorare, semplicemente ogni occasione è buona per fare qualcosa di bello.


----------



## Eagle72 (13 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> View attachment 8769


Cmq tutti co so pornhub..per me il migliore è x h a m ...


----------



## oriente70 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Venerdì pesce


----------



## mavi1982 (13 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> San Valentino mi ha sempre fatto venire il latte alle ginocchia.


anche a me


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Entrerò nei ristoranti ad urlare "Tanto vi lascerete tutti!"


...........


----------



## Vera (13 Febbraio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> ...........


Sei perplesso?


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Sei perplesso?


assaje


----------



## Vera (13 Febbraio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> assaje


 perché mai?


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> perché mai?


perchè il mondo è sempre più difficile.


----------



## Vera (13 Febbraio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè il mondo è sempre più difficile.


Se temi io possa rovinarti la serata, tranquillo, rimango in zona


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Se temi io possa rovinarti la serata, tranquillo, rimango in zona


dipende in che zona sarò io....


----------



## oriente70 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Auguri


----------



## stany (14 Febbraio 2020)

E a tutte le doppiette


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Mi vestirò a righe.


con manette?


----------



## Lostris (14 Febbraio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> con manette?


Romanticona


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Auguri View attachment 8774


Non l’ho capita.


----------



## FataIgnorante (14 Febbraio 2020)

Un cazzo di niente, io e mia moglie qs feste le abbiamo accantonate da un pò


----------



## oriente70 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non l’ho capita.











						Coppiette di Maiale Romane: Cosa Sono, Calorie, Valori Nutrizionali
					

Snack gustosi dal gusto unico dato dall'essiccazione e dall'unione di peperoncino e anice stellato.




					lorenzovinci.it


----------



## danny (14 Febbraio 2020)

Dopo che l'amante della capa della consorte ha spedito una quintalata di rose rosse mi viene da pensare: ma a SV il regalo all'amante lo fate?
E cosa?


----------



## Vera (14 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Dopo che l'amante della capa della consorte ha spedito una quintalata di rose rosse mi viene da pensare: ma a SV il regalo all'amante lo fate?
> E cosa?


Io le ho ricevute le rose, anche se non so da chi


----------



## Vera (14 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Coppiette di Maiale Romane: Cosa Sono, Calorie, Valori Nutrizionali
> 
> 
> Snack gustosi dal gusto unico dato dall'essiccazione e dall'unione di peperoncino e anice stellato.
> ...


Grazie. Non le conoscevo.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Dopo che l'amante della capa della consorte ha spedito una quintalata di rose rosse mi viene da pensare: ma a SV il regalo all'amante lo fate?
> E cosa?


Resterei


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Dopo che l'amante della capa della consorte ha spedito una quintalata di rose rosse mi viene da pensare: ma a SV il regalo all'amante lo fate?
> E cosa?


San Valentino, come tutte le feste del calendario è una scusa per rompere il ghiaccio se c'è ghiaccio. Se non hai sensi di colpa, o nulla che si sta raffreddando, non vedo perché festeggiarlo.
Io i regali li faccio a tutti, sempre e rigorosamente fuori calendario. Vedo una cosa che mi piace, la noto, la associo ad una persona, e la compro. Bastano 50 centesimi per un cioccolatino. Il valore aggiunto sta nel ricordarsi la marca preferita. Non sai che scopate cosmiche può sbloccare una foto di uno scorcio fatta per bene e non copincollata spedita ad una persona di cui conosci i gusti, magari con due righe sul perché quel pezzetto di mondo ti ha fatto venire in mente un viso o un gesto. Un quintale di rose rosse, per me denota solo insicurezza. Il classico regalo che fai quando non sai come stupire con la qualità e ci vai di massa critica.
Tutti vogliono attenzioni, altrimenti nemmeno questo posto esisterebbe. C'è un dolore cosí forte nell'essere a malapena notati, nella essere dati per scontati, che quando mi scopo le mogli degli altri e le sento sciogliersi sotto le mie dita mi chiedo se il motore del mondo sia l'attrazione o non piuttosto il dolore autoinflitto. Mah.


----------



## danny (14 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> San Valentino, come tutte le feste del calendario è una scusa per rompere il ghiaccio se c'è ghiaccio. Se non hai sensi di colpa, o nulla che si sta raffreddando, non vedo perché festeggiarlo.
> Io i regali li faccio a tutti, sempre e rigorosamente fuori calendario. Vedo una cosa che mi piace, la noto, la associo ad una persona, e la compro. Bastano 50 centesimi per un cioccolatino. Il valore aggiunto sta nel ricordarsi la marca preferita. Non sai che scopate cosmiche può sbloccare una foto di uno scorcio fatta per bene e non copincollata spedita ad una persona di cui conosci i gusti, magari con due righe sul perché quel pezzetto di mondo ti ha fatto venire in mente un viso o un gesto. Un quintale di rose rosse, per me denota solo insicurezza. Il classico regalo che fai quando non sai come stupire con la qualità e ci vai di massa critica.
> Tutti vogliono attenzioni, altrimenti nemmeno questo posto esisterebbe. C'è un dolore cosí forte nell'essere a malapena notati, nella essere dati per scontati, che quando mi scopo le mogli degli altri e le sento sciogliersi sotto le mie dita mi chiedo se il motore del mondo sia l'attrazione o non piuttosto il dolore autoinflitto. Mah.


Molto interessante, soprattutto la chiosa.
Sulle rose rosse: sono insieme da anni, lui è per i regali costosi o vistosi e lei il tipo che gradisce. Non apprezzerebbe i 50 centesimi del cioccolatino.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Molto interessante, soprattutto la chiosa.
> Sulle rose rosse: sono insieme da anni, lui è per i regali costosi o vistosi e lei il tipo che gradisce. Non apprezzerebbe i 50 centesimi del cioccolatino.


Costosi non è il problema, bisogna vedere se il costo è mainstream.


----------



## Eagle72 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non l’ho capita.


Le coppiette a Roma sono dei salumi..


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Le coppiette a Roma sono dei salumi..


Poi ho seguito il link. Non l’avevo mai sentito


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Dopo che l'amante della capa della consorte ha spedito una quintalata di rose rosse mi viene da pensare: ma a SV il regalo all'amante lo fate?
> E cosa?


Non scherziamo


----------



## Paolo78mi (14 Febbraio 2020)

Io stasera me ne vado con un'amica all'Harem di Cologno a divertirmi !!!!


----------



## FataIgnorante (14 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Dopo che l'amante della capa della consorte ha spedito una quintalata di rose rosse mi viene da pensare: ma a SV il regalo all'amante lo fate?
> E cosa?


Al momento nessuna amante


----------



## FataIgnorante (14 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Io le ho ricevute le rose, anche se non so da chi


Prego non c'è di che! Paciute?


----------



## perplesso (14 Febbraio 2020)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Prego non c'è di che! Paciute?


in effetti era tutto il tuo stile, come non arrivarci subito?


----------



## stany (14 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Io le ho ricevute le rose, anche se non so da chi


Minkia sei come Vanda osiris...


----------



## Lanyanjing (14 Febbraio 2020)

Come avevo detto ecco il mio san Valentino


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Febbraio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Le coppiette a Roma sono dei salumi..


Le coppiette non sono romane, che io sappia. Dovrebbero essere Abruzzesi.


----------



## Vera (14 Febbraio 2020)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Prego non c'è di che! Paciute?


Te lo dirò la prossima volta, quando avrai le palle di firmarti


----------



## Eagle72 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Le coppiette non sono romane, che io sappia. Dovrebbero essere Abruzzesi.


Di solito le trovi ai castelli...ad ariccia. Quelli so gli arrosticini.. torna a parla de figa te vie mejo.


----------



## Vera (14 Febbraio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Le coppiette a Roma sono dei salumi..


Piccantini. Che buoni che sono. Ho fame


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Febbraio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Di solito le trovi ai castelli...ad ariccia. Quelli so gli arrosticini.. torna a parla de figa te vie mejo.


Gli arrosticini lo so. Io le coppiette le ho sempre mangiate in abruzzo. Non sono esattamente tipo da fraschetta


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Piccantini. Che buoni che sono. Ho fame


guarda che sono fatte di cavallo


----------



## Skorpio (14 Febbraio 2020)

Io sono andato a vedere il film di muccino

A me è piaciuto, molto vero, molto aderente alla realtà


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io sono andato a vedere il film di muccino
> 
> A me è piaciuto, molto vero, molto aderente alla realtà


Lo vedrò senz’altro.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io sono andato a vedere il film di muccino
> 
> A me è piaciuto, molto vero, molto aderente alla realtà


Come sempre
Andrò anche io a vederlo


----------



## Eagle72 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> guarda che sono fatte di cavallo


Suino!!!!. Dici che so abbruzzesi e di cavallo?!? Ma sicuro che so coppiette??


----------



## Vera (14 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> guarda che sono fatte di cavallo


Non è vero


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Non è vero


Invece si.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Febbraio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Suino!!!!. Dici che so abbruzzesi e di cavallo?!? Ma sicuro che so coppiette??


Che io sappia si. Sempre mangiate lì.


----------



## Vera (15 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Invece si.


Un'amica mi ha portata ai Castelli Romani e mi dicevano che erano di suino. Erano molto speziati ma il sapore sembrava quello, poi magari ci sono anche di cavallo eh.


----------



## oriente70 (15 Febbraio 2020)

Le coppiette sono sia di cavallo  che di suino.
Le origini non le so, ma da Franco sono speciali, Norcini da generazioni.


----------



## ologramma (15 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi ho seguito il link. Non l’avevo mai sentito


sbagliate tutti , non è un insaccato ma è carne affumicata o cotto di maiale , quando ero bimbo si usava la carne di cavallo  e eranno piccantissime si vendevano nelle fraschette o bettole dove si beveva vino sfuso prodotto locale  , così  data la pinccantezza si beveva il doppio se non il triplo.
Avevo un amico macellaio che le faceva  sempre di cavallo ora non più ,l'età e gli acciacchi lo hanno fermato .
Quelle in foto le fanno i forni dove cuociono le porchette dal nome famoso .......di Ariccia


----------



## Lara3 (17 Febbraio 2020)

Lanyanjing ha detto:


> Come avevo detto ecco il mio san ValentinoView attachment 8779


Ognuno fa quello che può.


----------



## FataIgnorante (17 Febbraio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> in effetti era tutto il tuo stile, come non arrivarci subito?


ahahahahahahahahahaha proprio!!!!


----------



## FataIgnorante (17 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Te lo dirò la prossima volta, quando avrai le palle di firmarti


Sono una persona timida e molto complicata!


----------



## Lostris (17 Febbraio 2020)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Sono una persona timida e molto complicata!


Se scrivevi dolcemente complicato eri da ban


----------



## FataIgnorante (17 Febbraio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Se scrivevi dolcemente complicato eri da ban


Dolcemente complesso!


----------



## FataIgnorante (17 Febbraio 2020)

@Vera come ti è andato il tuo San Valentino?


----------



## Vera (17 Febbraio 2020)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> @Vera come ti è andato il tuo San Valentino?


Un venerdì sera d'amore con mia figlia, grazie


----------



## FataIgnorante (17 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Un venerdì sera d'amore con mia figlia, grazie


Grande!!!!


----------



## Lara3 (18 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Cosa farete questo venerdì ?
> Giorno normale o qualcosa di speciale ?


Non immaginavo che così tante coppie festeggiassero San Valentino. Dai , sembra che per molti altri le cose funzionano.


----------



## Martes (18 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non immaginavo che così tante coppie festeggiassero San Valentino. Dai , sembra che per molti altri le cose funzionano.


Perché? Se una coppia non lo festeggia vuol dire che non funziona?


----------



## Lara3 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Perché? Se una coppia non lo festeggia vuol dire che non funziona?


No, non intendevo questo. Infatti noi abbiamo fatto quello che facciamo sempre. Ma vedere questo entusiasmo, mi ha fatto pensare che in tanti ci tengono. Sicuramente non erano lì per ipocrisia; le coppie che non funzionano non penso proprio che organizzano week-end con serate romantiche, weelness ecc. Una coppia che funziona può rimanere a casa il 14 e uscire il 16 e mandarsi bigliettini quando ne ha voglia, senza guardare le date. Mi era già capitato un San Valentino con lui, ma non ricordavo che era tutto pieno l’hotel. Ripeto, preferisco il partner attento 365 giorni all’anno e non solo durante le ricorrenze. Ma se qualcuno prende l’occasione della ricorrenza perché capita il venerdì e decide di fare qualcosa di carino, non posso che apprezzare.
Quando è stata l’ultima volta che il vostro partner vi ha sorpreso ?
Un gesto anche piccolo ma molto significativo, qualcosa che vi ha fatto molto piacere.


----------



## Lanyanjing (20 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quando è stata l’ultima volta che il vostro partner vi ha sorpreso ?


Quando nel maggio 2014 mi disse che era incinta.....


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Un gesto anche piccolo ma molto significativo, qualcosa che vi ha fatto molto piacere.


Quando è riuscita a non dire "io" per più di 20 minuti. Era il 1980 credo


----------



## Lara3 (20 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quando è riuscita a non dire "io" per più di 20 minuti. Era il 1980 credo


Ah... 
Ma allora , durante .... riusciva a dire io o finivate prima di 20 minuti ?


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ah...
> Ma allora , durante .... riusciva a dire io o finivate prima di 20 minuti ?


Riusciva a dire io. In qualunque frangente


----------

